# Help! Subaru Outback differential question



## grittypretty (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a 2004 Subaru Outback, 2.5 liter that I love. When I took it in to the dealership to have the transmission fluid changed they said they would not do it because the rear differential was binding and I had to replace it for anywhere between $800-1300. I called to see about getting a used one and found one for $250 but it's from a 2003 Outback Legacy. Anyone know if that will work on my car?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Talk to these guys...Someone will give you a good answer.
http://thesubaruforum.com/forums/index.php

Rege


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Nov 24, 2009)

www.nasioc.com for all your Subaru needs...


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

D-2.5-GT said:


> www.nasioc.com for all your Subaru needs...


+1:thumbup:


----------

